# Using Pax app to track surge



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

I am seriously considering adopting a surge-only strategy.

For this to work, one has to track surge in the Pax app, since it's ahead of the driver app.

When I launch the pax app, I don't get a heat map like in the driver app. I have to drop a pin someplace to see if the surge icon comes up. It's a PITA and not very dependable.

Is there a better way?


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

bluedogz said:


> Is there a better way?


Nope


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Well, it's a PITA if you CHASE surges, which is not a profitable business plan. Surges are not a guarantee that you'll get a fare.

So you don't need to move your pin around to find a surge. Just keep it right around where you are, and the surge could eventually come to you. That works for me because I live in a frequent surge area, so I can live my normal life at home and check the app occasionally for a surge.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Not trying to chase surge, but if I'm laying up to wait for a ride it's helps to decide where to do so.


----------



## UberDriver512 (Apr 28, 2016)

i think there is an app that tracks surge data for a particular area. you may be able to look at prior surge data for a particular day/time and base your staging in those respective areas. i thought it was Surge 2X or something.


----------

